
What can we learn from our GitHub stars? - taylorwc
http://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/what-can-we-learn-from-our-github-stars/
======
jzelinskie
Shocking how many stargazers have 0 commits on GitHub.

Stars should be expanded to have different contexts. I want to be able to
distinguish projects that I am likely to use from projects I just think are
cool.

~~~
nv-vn
Note that those commits they counted were only those to repositories with at
least 25 stars, 10 forks, or 10 open issues, so those with small personal
projects only or those working in private repositories only would end up with
0 commits.

